# Plug Rods



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

So I havent fished rivers in years and when I did it was drifting in waders. Over the last year I set up a river boat and planning to play around back trolling some plugs this year and get back into the rivers a bit

What rods and reels should I look at for a good all around plug setup? 

What else you should I be adding to the mix? 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm always a fan of a medium to medium fast action 6ft rod. Over the years I've broke too many rods to spend serious cash on one and in a boat I always have back up rods. I've never had an issue landing steelhead or salmon with those and have never spent more than $50 on a rod. 

I've always been a fan of spinning reels as well. I'll spend a little more on a reel, the bail must close ultra smooth. 

Everyone's got their own preferences.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I’ve tried them all. Dick Swan tied as set of 4 IM6’s back in the day, but boy were they brittle. Any jarring at the tip.... Snap!

Went with Brownings and found flaws all the way down to the butt. Crack!

Been running Fish Eagles for the last 8 years! Have yet to break one. At times I got them for less than 50 bucks. All are set-up with 17 LC’s. I currently have 8 of them. Even the fools trying to dead-lift a 3# fish 

Oh, and sorry about the Flatfish. The buyer called me and bought the entire lot.... $280 worth

I have some more somewhere. Just got to dig them out!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have a few expensive rods that I run occasionally but most of the time I run light action ugly stick downrigger rods. They have a fast tip and great backbone. The durability is beyond compare. If I fish salmon I take the casting reels off, that I use for steelhead with 12#, and throw on trolling reels with thirty pound and tighten the drags down.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

I like 8 foot or so. fiberglass is all you need, as long as the tip moves with the baits so you can watch them, then your good. right now i have a set of eagle claw downrigger rods i use, 8-20 line 8.5 foot long, they work well. My dad has two sets of three plug rods. they're all claybank customs, three are fiberglass lamiglas rods and three are graphite loomis. the loomis have more feel and are a little lighter, but beside the fact that they are super nice custom rods, the graphite plays no role in the performance of plug rods. the downside is you have to be careful because graphite will break from nicks and whatnot. and when plugging smaller rivers, unless you have experienced riders, your rods will get stuffed in the brush and bushes. we weren't allowed to use the loomis rods until we were in our teens haha.


----------



## Tacklemaster (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a couple of plug rods for sale. They are listed in the for sale part of the form. I run 7' 6" rods in the center and 10' 6" rods on the side to spread things out more. I really like the new diawa Lexa 100 line counter reels for plug fishing.


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Thanks for the advice so far guys! While we are discussing it, how about reel preferences?


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

abu garcia ambassador 6500, at least that has always been the reel of choice for me and mine.


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I was thinking I could swap reels off the walleye boat if I didnt want to buy new. I have a bunch of Shimano Tekota 600LC's that Im sure would get the job done


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

5600 ABU's are the gold standard for steelhead. I often use a few SG27lc daiwas when doing salmon. The line counter is nice for novices but often looked down on by the more experienced plug







gers.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I run 9' L action Ugly stik rigger rods or 10' Browning Silaflex ultra light rods on my down rods, 7' Ugly stik rods for my up rods, and it doesn't matter for my planer board rods as the board allows plenty of give. I want the steelhead to hit and turn before the rod really loads up and starts pulling back on the fish.

For reels any old line counter will work. 20# mono, swivel and bead, then a 6' 12# FC leader to a small black snap.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

FreeTime said:


> I was thinking I could swap reels off the walleye boat if I didnt want to buy new. I have a bunch of Shimano Tekota 600LC's that Im sure would get the job done


 They would work but way to large. Think bass tackle for steelhead 12# test tackle. Think bass tackle when gearing up for steelhead.


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

plugger said:


> They would work but way to large. Think bass tackle for steelhead 12# test tackle. Think bass tackle when gearing up for steelhead.


Perfect, I hate swapping reels and stuff around all the time. This gives me the perfect opportunity to buy new stuff! Sounds like a shopping trip is coming soon!

I have a few boxes of HotNTots, Wiggle Warts, Flat Fish, etc. I also picked up a huge lot of different Brad's Wigglers at a heck of a deal. Good enough to start? Anything else I should look to add to the mix? Any other advice to share?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

FreeTime said:


> Perfect, I hate swapping reels and stuff around all the time. This gives me the perfect opportunity to buy new stuff! Sounds like a shopping trip is coming soon!
> 
> I have a few boxes of HotNTots, Wiggle Warts, Flat Fish, etc. I also picked up a huge lot of different Brad's Wigglers at a heck of a deal. Good enough to start? Anything else I should look to add to the mix? Any other advice to share?


 What river will you be fishing primarily? Different rivers, mostly do to current and average depth, seem to favor different baits. Tots, tadpollies, flat fish cover most of the water I fish.


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

plugger said:


> What river will you be fishing primarily? Different rivers, mostly do to current and average depth, seem to favor different baits. Tots, tadpollies, flat fish cover most of the water I fish.


Grand, Muskegon, St Joe


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

FreeTime said:


> Perfect, I hate swapping reels and stuff around all the time. This gives me the perfect opportunity to buy new stuff! Sounds like a shopping trip is coming soon!
> 
> I have a few boxes of HotNTots, Wiggle Warts, Flat Fish, etc. I also picked up a huge lot of different Brad's Wigglers at a heck of a deal. Good enough to start? Anything else I should look to add to the mix? Any other advice to share?


I have done very well with the brads wigglers and any pre rap wiggle warts. for me i have found that anything above 15# line messes with the action a little much for my liking. i generally use maxima chameleon 15# and a non swivel snap. hotntots are have also historically been good to me, but they require tuning too often for my liking. bump the bottom and the bait is darting to the right. pop from snag and its pulling to the left. too much messing around for me.


----------



## StormyChromer (Jul 20, 2016)

I run 8' 6" Okuma SST rods with A.G Ambassador 6500 reels.
Works pretty well for steelhead/salmon.


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

There are quite a few models of the 5600 and 6500. Any particular one preferred?


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

BMARKS said:


> I have done very well with the brads wigglers


I got 85 of them brand new in the box for $160 shipped to my door! i couldnt pass that up!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

FreeTime said:


> There are quite a few models of the 5600 and 6500. Any particular one preferred?


The 5500 is the reel to get. Good used ones on Ebay everyday.


----------

